# Headlamp beam adjusters - again



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Being too tight to buy new Eurolites each time we go abroad, I re-use them. I find there is enough 'tack' left in the adhesive to make them usable provided they are secured with a couple of strips of clear tape as well.

Now the problem. I have lost the leaflet showing correct positioning and cannot remember where I fixed them last time. So I e-mailed the suppliers with a photo of the hymer's lights, asking them where to place the circle. Guess what? They replied that I should use diagram 8 on the leaflet!!!

So the point is, does anyone have a Eurolight leaflet that they could have a quick look at and tell me where diagram 8 shows the circular mask please? Right hand lamp in the picture below. (We're off this weekend)

Many thanks

Philip


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try www.eurolights.com

Dave P


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Try www.eurolights.com
> 
> Dave P


Thanks, but Eurolites (stick-on beam-benders) are sold by a company called 'Travel-spot' who I contacted, not 'Eurolights' who sell fixed headlamp conversions and bulbs.

Philip


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have the Eurolites diagram in front of me.
If I can scan it could I post/pm it to you?

edit - this any good?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not just attach it your next post.

Kev


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I have the Eurolites diagram in front of me.
> If I can scan it could I post/pm it to you?


Yes please and thank you very much - PM will be fine.

Philip


----------

